# Bose Hearing protection



## HillbillyShooter

Thanks for the review and recommendation. I also use Peltors in my shop, but mine are Comtac since they also are used at my gun club. I'll check these out as the noise cancelling feature sounds like a great step up.

P.S. Not inexpensive but still less than I paid for my Peltors 10-years ago.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

I fly with Bose headsets in aircraft. They work really well at certain frequencies, as they're optimized for piston aircraft. They're not so popular in jets, as the different noise profile isn't as well cancelled. They are very comfortable to wear. The QC's are better optimized to jet noise than the Aviation sets, so many pilots will add an external mic and fly jets with those.

Be aware that Bose does not market these as protective devices, hence the lack of a stated NRR or OSHA approval. Just because it doesn't hurt doesn't mean you're not being exposed to frequencies that can cause damage over time. OSHA does not regulate cockpit noise, but it does regulate ramp noise, so it's interesting to see that the use of active devices are not allowed by people who work around the outside of aircraft.

Even though I can hear different things, I have a lot more faith in the 29 and 31 dB NRR Peltor muffs and Blockade ear buds, actually protecting me in the shop and at race tracks, even though the Bose feel more comfortable.


----------



## WoodNSawdust

Thanks for the review.

How are they with prescription glasses, safety glasses, and face shields?


----------



## gtbuzz

I've actually wondered about this myself. I've got a nice pair of Bose noise cancelling IEM's that I use when I'm schlepping myself from coast to coast in a metal tube, but when it comes to the shop, I still only use foam ear plugs. Is active noise reduction as "safe" as passive noise reduction for shop use? I also noticed Bose doesn't publish an NRR.


----------



## dbray45

All I can say is that my Peltors are rated and I have still lost a range of hearing. It may be that I required a different range than what these cover. The Bose reduces what I am hearing in the shop and at work to a much lower level - and then again, these are constant noise levels, not that of munitions firing range. Percussion noise is a whole different issue.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Great discussion! So the bottom line is: what is best for the woodworking shop environment?


----------



## dbray45

Anything is better than nothing. I do not do well with the "stick in the ears" flavors. The Peltor works well, the Bose seems to reduce constant noise more than my Peltors. The Peltor that I have cost about $30 and the Bose cost about $300.

In the winter, out in the cold wind, the Peltor keeps the ears warm and the wind out as well.


----------



## Ripthorn

Noise cancelling headphones is actually the main focus of my profession at the moment. We have done extensive analysis of all kinds of ANC headphones. What frequency range are the blowers in? Most ANC devices have an effective operating range that is relatively low frequency, above which they don't function at all. In the cases of higher frequencies, it is much more effective to use passive attentuation, like really good ear plugs. Custom molded earplugs can get you about 30 dB of attenuation across a wide range of frequencies and do not require batteries. The added benefit is you can put something over them if need be. My one concern here is that you may think these are helping in a particular frequency range when they might not be, thus my question about what the frequency of the blowers are.


----------



## RichardHillius

I have used the Bose's in the shop before and they do seem to do a good job but as Oggie said their lack of certification for that use does bother me.


----------



## dbray45

I cannot tell you what the frequency range is but it is in the audible higher frequencies


----------



## Ocelot

> I got tested and found that I have lost a frequency range about that of the blowers in the data center.
> 
> - dbray45





> I cannot tell you what the frequency range is but it is in the audible higher frequencies
> 
> - dbray45


???


----------



## dbray45

The constant and continuous tone in my ears match (or block) the frequency that I do not hear. Don't know the frequency range.

A possible reason that these are not rated may be that the noise cancellation is electronic and relies on a battery. As the battery voltage changes, it may alter what is blocked. This would make sense but could be wrong.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

*Noise cancelling headphones is actually the main focus of my profession at the moment. We have done extensive analysis of all kinds of ANC headphones. What frequency range are the blowers in? Most ANC devices have an effective operating range that is relatively low frequency, above which they don't function at all. In the cases of higher frequencies, it is much more effective to use passive attentuation, like really good ear plugs. *

Yup… Thanks, Ripthorn…

The one real test I've seen of the overall NRR of a Bose Aviation X headset came back with a number in the 13'ish range. I own an X, a newer A20, and a QC, and they're all slightly different. None are as good as the $25 Peltors, or 3M Blockade buds with optional foam inserts (I also use these in and around race cars, not just machinery) with woodworking, automotive, or lawn equipment sounds.

The market for ear protection that meets OSHA and NIOSH standards is huge. I would think Bose would rate their products for NRR if they were favorable.

If there's measurable hearing loss after religiously wearing Peltor muffs, I can only suggest one or more of the following has happened:
- The ear seals are either damaged or being interfered with by eye protection
- The muffs aren't fitted properly, or the headband has lost it's spring. There is a minimum pressure needed to seal.
- The foam inside the ear seals or cups has significantly degraded
- They aren't being worn all the time
- Something else has caused the loss


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

*A possible reason that these are not rated may be that the noise cancellation is electronic and relies on a battery. As the battery voltage changes, it may alter what is blocked. This would make sense but could be wrong.*

It could… My flight sets do weird things when the batteries get low.

One of the problems with active reduction is that it relies on a mic, amp, and speaker to operate. ANR basically takes the noise from a mic, flips it 180 degrees out of phase, then sends it out through the speaker at the correct level to cancel the noise.

If the system can't recreate the correct sound at the correct level, it no longer cancels the sound. Examples can include the amp can't put out enough signal (low battery?) to keep up with the external sound, or the amp or speaker distorts, creating new sounds inside the headset and not cancelling the external sounds.


----------



## patcollins

The Navy has been testing active noise reduction headphones for use on aircraft carrier decks. Even with foam earplugs and the muffs on the cranial protector it is loud. I doubt anything can do any good for the noise that you feel through your skull though.

The active cancelling actually "kills" the sound waves, but it isn't the same throughout the frequency spectrum.


----------



## CincyRW

dbray - If you're being exposed to noise at or above 85 dBA (over an 8 hr period) your employer must (by federal law) do a whole lot more for you than just give you ear plugs. Here's a brief overview of what they should be doing for you.

BTW, nice review. I've been eyeballing these things forever but have never pulled the trigger.


----------



## dbray45

The sound level in the data center is just below 85db, if I recall, but there may be some frequencies that are worse than others and areas within the space are better - depends upon where you are.


----------



## dbray45

Thank you for the link, I have forwarded it to the person that manages the data center. This will be interesting.


----------



## Redoak49

I worked in steelmaking with an electric arc furnace where noise levels over 105 db were encountered. We used the foam ear plugs or over the ear muffs. The noise was so loud and lower frequency that it rattled your body. It was like standing next to a lightning strike which it was….melting steel with 24" carbon electrodes and 8" + long arcs.

You have been given good advice and your management should have a study done on noise levels. No matter what your management does you should protect your hearing and find protection designed for your environment.

Good Luck


----------



## revanson11

The MonoPrice Noise Cancelling Headphone w/ Active Noise Reduction Technology is less than half of the cost of the Bose and from personal experience they work great. If you are ever on a long flight these are priceless and work very well in the shop also.


----------



## dbray45

I have asked for a study and with it, I am hoping it will identify the frequencies that need addressing.

I will look into those as well.

Many thanks


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

*The noise was so loud and lower frequency that it rattled your body.*

Every so often, I attend NHRA National events as a spectator. If you're near the starting line when a TF dragster or funny car pair launches, even while wearing 33 dB NRR foam plugs under 31 dB NRR muffs, your vision will blur. I'm always amazed to look around me and see people wearing no protection at all… It must take an awful lot of beer to be able to take that!


----------



## dbray45

This is the reason I watch some of that stuff on TV. That kind of realism is not my thing.


----------



## ic3ss

I bought this same pair this year as I fly sometimes for work. I got them for a 13 hour ride to Taiwan and that was the best investment I could have made. I also had a couple of flights to Japan that further proved the fact. Oddly, I hadn't really considered using them in my shop. I have a couple of ear muffs that work fine, but if I can have music while I work in silence,....well this I gotta' try!

By the way, the QC 25 works best on airliners, contrary to one comment earlier. This is what they are tuned for, and marketed for. How well they work against the band saw and the planer, I'll find out soon.

Thanks for the review.

Wayne


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

*By the way, the QC 25 works best on airliners, contrary to one comment earlier. This is what they are tuned for, and marketed for. *

If you meant my comment: "I fly with Bose headsets in aircraft. They work really well at certain frequencies, as they're optimized for piston aircraft." You stopped reading too early. ;^)

I continued with: "They're not so popular in jets, as the different noise profile isn't as well cancelled. They are very comfortable to wear. The QC's are better optimized to jet noise than the Aviation sets, so many pilots will add an external mic and fly jets with those."

Bose "Aviation Sets" are the Bose X and A20, the $900 a pair versions with a built-in boom mic.

Just clarifying…


----------



## Ken90712

I use these when flying as well. Never thought about brining them to work to work on Aircraft as its such a harsh enviorment we work in. I think it would be expensive replacing them.

Nice review.


----------



## dbray45

They work well with a good battery.

Using them in an aircraft scenario and the battery failing could be problematic and you might go through a bunch of batteries. Would definitely use them in a hobby or cutting the lawn environment - some of the work environments may be a little too harsh.


----------

